# North Coast NSW 3 Jan 14



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

A hard won fish today. First it was a bolt through the truck tyre-that's about $300. Then I found that I had forgotten my fishing "uniform" and am consequently sunburnt. Finally, I dropped my navigation light overboard-and it sunk.
No Slimies so after nearly 2 hrs trying, I bridled up a Yakka. Three hours of fruitless trolling saw me frustrated. Not a mark on the sounder though the water was 24.6deg. Time to try something else so decided to bring the bait in and start again. My new spinner takes in about 1.3 mtrs of line a handle turn and I was winding flat-out with the poor Yakka skipping across the surface. At about 30 mtrs I saw a torpedo bow-wave and the tip of a tail come from behind my bait. I continued to wind till about 4 mtrs from the yak when I stopped and the bait sank a little. I saw it disappear and a brilliant blue striped side turn in front of me. I remember saying out aloud "it's a bloody big Wahoo". Slowly increased the pressure hoping that I might get a jaw hookup on my fluro leader. I was on. Now for a huge run.. No, it just sat there. No Wahoo. Eventually it exploded into the air, a Wriggler but never more than 30 mtrs from the yak. Closest in fish I have ever fought. Got a nice series of pics. The most exciting strike I have had. Only strike of the day.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW!! Good fish and some fantastic close ups (fish not your legs). Surface strike marlin... what's next?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Great stuff Grant

Karmic rewards for you


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome as always Grant. Cute nickname for an amazing fish! Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice legs, I did think you shaved them for speed, obviously not.
Well done mate your pics are better than a video!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great images, great fight, great yak mods.
You've got that species absolutely wired down there in SWR.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

That is awesome! I cannot wait to head up north with he AI hopefully before I go back to work.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Great Marlin Grant.
You definitely put us kayakers and most stinkers to shame.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I got a 43cm Snapper the other day so there!!

Insane fishing&#8230;. Congrats


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

amazing !!!!!!

you are obviously a wise fisherman 
what got you into doing on a yak? .... the stuff you catch would be standout for a lot of stinkboats.

i can only imagine the amount of adrenalin that must be going thru you when that beautiful fish comes up aside you

congrats

thanks for the amazing photos

lagos


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

amazing !!!!!!

you are obviously a wise fisherman 
what got you into doing on a yak? .... the stuff you catch would be standout for a lot of stinkboats.

i can only imagine the amount of adrenalin that must be going thru you when that beautiful fish comes up aside you

congrats

thanks for the amazing photos

lagos


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

You make it look so easy  always a great effort
Cheers
Ant


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Simply amazing Grant - inspirational. One strike, one marlin.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

wow


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome Grant, u should write a book: Grants Guide to Marlin and ginormous Snaps...... There is no way i would want a leaping marlin that close to the yak u r 1 crazy bugger. Spewin it wasn't a hoo.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great work Grant.

Awesome pics to go with a great write up


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

U-N-R-E-A-L

amazing 8)


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your generous feedback and comments. You have all set the report bar high with your own stuff and that gives me something to aim for. I try to find something interesting or picture worthy to add variety to what are in reality stories about one specialised area of fishing that I happen to be fairly good at. My reports kind of become "same old" and I sometimes wonder if I should post them, then I get the interested feedback and settle. I am sure that as the sport develops, there will be more folks catching a billfish and I love reading these reports full of excitement and wonder.

Yes Salticrack, getting pulled over has been something I have considered though probably less likely than a non yak fisher would realise. Being speared would be higher on my list and higher still, having some sort of "turn" causing unconsciousness and falling over. To this effect, I started carrying a GPS equipped PLB. I also tied off my rods in the middle of the yak rather than the front so that if it was towed, it would not go smoothly. My leashes are shock cord which is not that strong and I replaced all the metal clips with weaker plastic ones.
I could kid myself that if I went over I would hang onto the rod but in reality, I would probably not.
Part of my enjoyment of hooking a big fish out of a Hobie is the seamanship required to land the fish quickly and effectively. I really get satisfaction from all the pedal and rudder input required to do the job well. Not only do I have to be a good fisher person but a good skipper as well.

I love my time on the ocean and the feel of a live Slimy on the bridle.

regards and keep your own reports up as I love reading them whether they be Bream or Billfish.

Grant


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

I would put a bolt through all of my tyres and sunburn ANY part of my body for a fish like that! Well done!!!


----------

